# New old bike pics?



## eazywind (Dec 13, 2007)

Anyone got a new old bike that they want to post photos of? I'll start. Here is my new 1941 Westfield Airider. Love the blue bikes. Just don't see many of them compared to red, maroon or black ones. Marc

http://www.easywind2.com/airider.html


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 13, 2007)

i have a green one


----------

